# How to make an oral Arimidex solution that tastes ok



## airsealed2 (Apr 24, 2012)

I just pm'ed this to a guy and am adding it here for everyone else.

Here is his question,

_I got a small amount of arimidex powder in today.
I saw in another thread that you talked about suspending things in this vehicle:
http://www.familyotc.com/Humco-Flavo.../cd3537198.htm

would it be as simple as measuring the amount of liquid needed, then just add the powder and mix?

Here is my answer,

_I don't think it would. 

That's the bad news, the good news is there is something that works great. There are two issues with arimidex that combine to make "Flavor Plus" unsuitable as a suspension vehicle for it. The first problem is that arimidex is effective at much smaller doses than other substances. It is dosed in micro-grams rather than milligrams. This means that it must be much more evenly distributed than other substances dosed in mgs. 

This means that suspension really wont work - you need to solution it because it is powdery and will clump (the second problem with adex I referred to) in Flavor Plus. And a clump of arimidex could be 10 days dosing easily. That would mean no estrogen in your body - not good. Not the end of the world but certainly not our goal.

So the good news is glycerin works great for an adex solution. Simply heat the glycerin up in the microwave. Be careful when you do that. Glycerin gets very very very hot in the micro. Waaay hotter than water. If you spill it on yourself it will melt your skin right off bro.

Anyway, lets say you want 30mg/ml concentration. Heat 30 ml of glycerin in the micro for a liitle less than a minute. It will come out steaming. Pour in 30mg of adex and let it melt. When you can't see any flakes it is solutioned. 

It needs several hours to cool at room temperature.

Just one thing. I think adex is one of those things that can be stubborn about melting. Not sure, because I make so many things and I may be confusing it with exemestane- that stuff is a bitch to melt. If it doesn't melt I stick it in the microwave and heat for like 15 or 20 seconds and it melts all the way. I'm not saying that is the smart thing to do, but it's what I do. I don't know if it is degraded by that. 

The other thing you could do is try again and heat the glycerin hotter before adding the Adex. Don't lean over your beaker if you do, if it exploded like water can from a micro, your face would be gone bro.

The good thing is it will hold at that concentration when it does melt.

I hope I'm not being confusing but it is an imperfect world made difficult by our damned monopolistic government. In other words, were not only on our own, those bastards are doing everything they can to make it harder on us to protect big pharma's monopoly. Screw them.

By the way, this is the reason I don't sell Adex powder. I think it is dosed too small and so too hard to work with. I figure most people should just buy pills and I only sell powders.


----------



## overburdened (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey bro, good post!!!  

I'm going to elaborate just a bit, if you don't mind(just because chemistry is my strong suit), and there's a couple other ways to do this without the microwave(and really hot glycerin)....

anstrozole is soluble in water at 25degrees C(regardless of ph)(that's basically room temperature) to .5mg/ml....  this works for most, since that's the dose most would be taking(I would use distilled water for this)... you could put a little(tiny bit) of koolaid powder in the solution(as that will help preserve it and flavor it, though it will be sour..don't add sugar) since ph doesn't matter this is a possibility...

for those who don't want to use that method, anastrazole is freely soluble in ethanol(pure grain alcohol)...the flavor is bad, but you could put glycerin in it(once you mix the adex and pga)  that will sweeten it and won't affect the solution you already made

In all reality, you could dissolve in pga, add glycerin(just enough to sweeten a little), mix a couple ml of water with koolaid powder, and mix water with the adex/pga/glycerin mixture..IN THAT ORDER...

airsealed2, not hijacking your thread bro...  I just hate to think of someone messing with the glycerin in the microwave...(but that method will also work, and the glycerin wont explode like water does when water is superheated)


----------



## airsealed2 (Apr 24, 2012)

overburdened said:


> Hey bro, good post!!!
> 
> I'm going to elaborate just a bit, if you don't mind(just because chemistry is my strong suit), and there's a couple other ways to do this without the microwave(and really hot glycerin)....
> 
> ...



Awesome post bro. I learned several things there. I didn't know you were such a chemist. Thank you and never worry about adding to my posts. Lol, my home-brew skills are pretty much dark ages/ trial and error stuff anyway, and I want to improve were I can.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

fucking nice!!!

btw, I'm the one who asked him that.

You guys are some mad scientists LOL.

I appreciate the help.


----------



## overburdened (Apr 26, 2012)

i figured.. after I saw your other post...


----------



## Murse32 (Jan 18, 2017)

I wanted to revive this old thread to see if people are still having luck with this. Seems like a good alternative to making a solution without using alcohol. Is there a specific type of glycine that must be used? Do you put anything other than glycine and the powered into the formula? I figured I would heat up 500mL of glycine in a beaker (probably just put it in the oven for a while), then add in 1 g of anastrozole and stir it up, then divide it into 30 mL bottles yielding 2mg/mL. Is it really that simple though?


----------



## BadGas (Jan 18, 2017)

Murse32 said:


> I wanted to revive this old thread to see if people are still having luck with this. Seems like a good alternative to making a solution without using alcohol. Is there a specific type of glycine that must be used? Do you put anything other than glycine and the powered into the formula? I figured I would heat up 500mL of glycine in a beaker (probably just put it in the oven for a while), then add in 1 g of anastrozole and stir it up, then divide it into 30 mL bottles yielding 2mg/mL. Is it really that simple though?



Bro.. you need to use GLYCERIN (AKA Glycerine) which is used as a "sweetener for food products, as a low-fat filler, thickening agent, and as a sugar substitute", not glycine (which is "non-essential amino acid powder"). 

As far as cooking, I've found a post a while back that IMO is the easiest and best way to make liquid oral is to make a suspension. I'll share the post with you here:



> Use glycerine and alcohol at a 50:50 ratio. I use vodka that is 40% alcohol. you dont need everclear or something thats gonna taste like chit.





> put your glycerine in the beaker. microwave for 15 seconds then swirl it around and chuck it in for another 15 seconds. drop your powder in watch it melt then swirl (or stir it) around then add the alcohol and swirl/stir again...bottle it.. and shake before use. the mixture will be a solution for some time untill it cools down to room temp. once its there just shake up before your dose. the glycerine keeps the powder in a perfect suspension for hours after you shake it.
> 
> 
> 
> plus it taste nice and sweet because of the glycerine. the whole process should take 5 minutes. nice and simple



Also..here's a chart that was posted on another site that I find useful..maybe will help you as well:
heres a chart posted by Harvey Balboner at Anabolicreview.com:





> Desired MG/ML Ratio Add Xml Of Solvent
> 
> 5mg/ml 199ml
> 
> ...


----------

